# Gibt es ein Sims Spiel (PC, oder Konsolen) welches Multiplayer offline oder Online hat?



## Hawkzton (28. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon einige Zeit gegoogelt aber leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Also ich suche irgendein Sims egal ob für Konsole oder PC, welches über LAN oder halt an der Konsole zu 2. spielbar ist.

ich selber habe Sims 1 und 2 für die Playsi, dieses hat ein Multiplayer, gibt es auch noch andere? Gibt ja auch Erweiterungen wie Sims 2 gestrandet, das hat aber dann komischerweise kein Multiplayer so weit ich weiß?

Also bitte, einfach alle Sims egal ob 1, 2, 3, 4 egal ob Mod, Erweiterung oder was weiß ich, hauptsache es geht zu 2.! Einfach aufzählen, wenn einer was weiß!


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Danny


----------



## addicTix (28. September 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt kein Sims bzw ein Sims-Like was man zusammenspielen kann ( außer eben an der Konsole, Sims 1 und Sims 2 wie du schon genannt hast ) 
Es gab vor Jahren mal The Sims Online, wurde aber meines wissens nach wegen zu weniger Spieler am 1. August 2008 eingestellt.


----------



## Hawkzton (28. September 2014)

Ja genau, das wurde eingestellt...

son mist, verstehe nicht warum die da nicht drauf eingehen, denke dass sich das schon so viele gewünscht haben!

Danke dir, vielleicht hat ja noch einer eine Idee?


Gruß


----------

